# Smokin' Dave's Cafe Fiery Shrimp Alfredo..



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow! This was truly one of the best recipes we have made....
we toned down the Essence to 3.5 Tbsp and did not add any salt....
Get a bunch of French bread to dip as well.
This recipe was given to Emeril Lagasse from a person in the audience and he made it on the show.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-cafes-fiery-cajun-shrimp-alfredo-recipe.html

I found the Emeril's Essence at our HEB, but you can easily make it on your own w/ the recipe at the bottom.
_
Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds large shrimp, peeled and deveined
6 tablespoons Essence, plus more for garnish, recipe follows
2 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
10 ounces andouille sausage, chopped
1/2 medium onion, minced
1 1/2 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes
5 cloves garlic, minced
3 shakes Worcestershire sauce
1 pound linguine
2 cups heavy cream
1 cup whole milk
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon hot chili powder
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, sliced
1 1/2 cups grated Parmigiano-Reggiano
Chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley, for garnish
Directions

Place the shrimp and 3 tablespoons Essence in a large resealable plastic bag and shake. Place the bag in the refrigerator while you prepare the sauce.

Heat a deep 3-quart skillet over medium-high heat. Add 1 tablespoon olive oil and the andouille sausage. Saute sausage for 2 minutes, stirring often. Add onions and saute for 2 minutes. Add crushed red pepper flakes and garlic and cook 1 minute. Add Worcestershire sauce.

Meanwhile, cook the pasta in boiling salted water according to package instructions.

To the skillet, add cream, milk, remaining Essence, black pepper, chili powder, and salt. Stir to a consistent color. Add butter and stir until melted. Stir in cheese until melted. Lower heat to a simmer.

Heat the remaining olive oil in another large skillet over high heat and add the shrimp. Saute shrimp for 1 to 2 minutes per side or until they just start to turn pink. Add the shrimp and cooked, drained pasta to the first skillet. Stir to combine and blend flavors, about 1 minute.

Serve in a large pasta bowl. Sprinkle with parsley and Essence for garnish.

Emeril's ESSENCE Creole Seasoning (also referred to as Bayou Blast):
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika

2 tablespoons salt

2 tablespoons garlic powder

1 tablespoon black pepper

1 tablespoon onion powder

1 tablespoon cayenne pepper

1 tablespoon dried oregano

1 tablespoon dried thyme

Combine all ingredients thoroughly.

Yield: 2/3 cup

Recipe from "New New Orleans Cooking", by Emeril Lagasse and Jessie Tirsch, published by William and Morrow, 1993.

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-shrimp-alfredo-recipe.print.html?oc=linkback
_


----------



## Cbrown85 (Mar 14, 2014)

sounds pretty good. Cant wait to try it out!! Thanks for the post


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

This was a fan favorite! I doubled the recipe and we fed 20 or so...


----------

